# Kotlin und GUI



## OSchr (12. Feb 2020)

Ich bin nicht mehr so ganz im Thema und finde auch keine hilfreichen Informationen...
Es wird viel über Kotlin gesprochen. 
Kotlin und Android Entwicklung => OK
Aber kann man mit Kotlin auch "normale Desktop-Anwendungen" erstellen?
Oder womit wird das Frontend erstellt?
Und gibt es (deutsche) Bücher die das beschreiben (also Kotlin + X + GUI)?
Danke euch für hilfreiche Tipps.


----------



## kneitzel (12. Feb 2020)

Kotlin kann auf Java Libraries zugreifen und es läuft in der Java VM so man nicht die Native Variante nutzt. Somit steht Swing auch bei Kotlin zur Verfügung. Siehe z.B. http://zetcode.com/kotlin/swing

Wenn es javafx sein soll, dann würde ich zu TornadoFX raten.


----------

